# Are mine Blue Phase WTFs?



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

I'm just wondering because sometimes they look a little blue in person and without the camera flash



















but with the camera flash they look mint green










When they were smaller sometimes there were really blue









I've seen pictures of some really green ones









and mine have never looked that green.
Hmm...


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

Might be actually. Probably not, just a phase of green no doubt.

Also, what substrate do you use with your frogs, what setup do you have them in and uh, don't they keep you up at night with calling?

Ta.
Josh


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl (May 7, 2009)

They definitely look more blue than Oscar's ever been, if thats of any help to you :lol2:


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

Josh-sama said:


> Might be actually. Probably not, just a phase of green no doubt.
> 
> Also, what substrate do you use with your frogs, what setup do you have them in and uh, don't they keep you up at night with calling?
> 
> ...












this is my tank
1 x exo terra 45x45x60
4 x large exo terra plants
2x flexi branches
1 x XL water dish
1 x bog wood
1 x coco panel flooring
2 x super jumbo fatties

One croaks but its not loud and he doesnt do it often. Its the rustling of the leaves that wakes me up! :devil:


----------



## jennlovesfrogs (Jan 22, 2009)

you know what, they very well could be! mine are never as green as yours, well apart from Froggy, she goes a minty green, but the other two are more of a darker green than yours. it's always really hard to tell isn't it lol.


----------



## AndyJY (Jul 30, 2009)

the picture of un when it was younger is pretty much identical colour to my vietnamese "blue" flying tree frog . i dunno if they are though they all look green to me


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

Very nice setup! You use the background panels as flooring then?

I'm after some whites, but don't want to take the risk of something that'll keep me up all night.


----------



## jennlovesfrogs (Jan 22, 2009)

mine don't keep me up all night, if that is any help lol


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

Josh-sama said:


> Very nice setup! You use the background panels as flooring then?
> 
> I'm after some whites, but don't want to take the risk of something that'll keep me up all night.


Yup keeps them, their tank, their food and their water clean and you don't have to worry about them eating any of it! Plus u can take it out and pour boiling water over it to clean it and then re use it once its dry!


----------



## kizzy21_uk (Sep 6, 2008)

thats a really good idea about the flooring im using eco earth and its so messy.
does it keep the humidity up tho...


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

White's dont really need humidity higher than 50% I haven't misted the tank in a week and it's always around 60%. I read that their waxy skin holds alot of moisture from soaking so they don't require higher than normal room humidty. I even read these type of frogs have been found living in the desert :gasp: so they can handle anything!


----------

